# I have no idea what I'm doing



## sunetti (May 29, 2019)

Hello everyone!

As the title suggests, I have no idea what I'm doing. I am relatively new to the composing scene and made my first serious attempt in October (you can check it out here: )
)
Since then I haven't really done much except for playing around with newly purchased VIs.

The reason why I joined this forum is to learn from others and engage in discussions with other like-minded folk around here. Maybe down the line I will have a better understanding on what I'm actually doing!

I hope no one here bites. 

Best regards,
sunetti (the newbie).


----------



## Crowe (May 30, 2019)

I do not so much bite as peck.

But really, does anybody truly know what they're doing? Or do we just throw things at a canvas and learn from what sticks and looks pretty?

Welcome to VI-C.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jun 1, 2019)

sunetti said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As the title suggests, I have no idea what I'm doing. I am relatively new to the composing scene and made my first serious attempt in October (you can check it out here: )
> )
> ...




When it comes to my personal projects it seems I rarely “finish” them anyway. I can open it up months later and be interested in trying something different. Relaxing piece though. What gear are you using to put it together?


----------



## sunetti (Jun 2, 2019)

@Shiirai As long as you warn me before you start pecking, that's fine. 

I like to think the latter. It's almost like contemporary art where anything and everything can be considered a masterpiece.

@FrontierSoundFX I'm the opposite. I usually ditch projects halfway through and never return to them!

Currently using FL Studio although my style probably suits Cubase more (the elicenser is such a turn-off though...). It's a decent DAW and serves me well.

I recently attended my first Spitfire wishlist sale so I have a bunch of products from them. Plus a few extra VIs here and there from Native. I also have the fabfilter range for my mixing and editing needs.

My current MIDI keyboard is an Akai MPK Mini Mk2 but I'm looking for an upgrade. I made a thread about it here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-a-good-all-round-49-61-midi-keyboard.82567/. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 3, 2019)

sunetti said:


> Currently using FL Studio although my style probably suits Cubase more (the elicenser is such a turn-off though...). It's a decent DAW and serves me well.


Yeah, FL Gang  I don't see any need to get rid of that DAW in my case. In the end it's all about more or less different workflow, stock plugins and price. We all have to make our biggest purchases when it comes to libraries and plugins. Once your song is done, nobody will ever be able to tell what DAW you used... 
Even though I cannot tell you what you were doing, I liked the mood of your song quiet a lot!


----------



## sIR dORT (Jun 3, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> I do not so much bite as peck.
> 
> But really, does anybody truly know what they're doing? Or do we just throw things at a canvas and learn from what sticks and looks pretty?
> 
> Welcome to VI-C.


My composing process has never been described so accurately. Anyway, welcome to the forum, I joined for the exact same reason as you and would also consider myself to have no idea what I'm doing. You'll find some gold here!


----------



## sunetti (Jun 5, 2019)

@Meetyhtan Exactly! When it comes down to it, the differences between DAWs are quite minuscule.

@sIR dORT We all have to start somewhere! I'm sure this forum will provide me with very useful information!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 5, 2019)

Your topic title is like a magical mantra that can help you learn a ton. It's like opening a door to learning more than ever. Every time I find myself stuck and not able to learn something (for whatever reason) I'll adopt that model of (non) thinking so I can soak up as much knowledge, comprehend it as best I can, and then apply it.

As far as the video, there's so much for echo on there it's like listening to a full blown concert hall...from the next city over. It doesn't sound as though you don't know what your doing besides that imo, or I should say that rating the composition itself would be coloured too much by subjectivity. 

Suffice it to say that the music sounds fine! Just needs to have the predelay liberally knocked down...geez, just knock down the whole reverb level until it at least sounds like we're in the auditorium and not at a different address altogether.


----------



## sunetti (Jun 5, 2019)

@Parsifal666 Thank you for the constructive feedback! In hindsight I probably should have used some reverb that is a bit more... down to earth.  I still have _a lot_ to learn so I really do appreciate your comment!


----------



## D-Mott (Jun 10, 2019)

Mate, I rekon from listening to your song that it seems you are on the right track. I have no idea what I am doing either, at least for the last 10 years. The main thing is you finished something, so good job because it's hard work.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 11, 2019)

sunetti said:


> @Parsifal666 Thank you for the constructive feedback! In hindsight I probably should have used some reverb that is a bit more... down to earth.  I still have _a lot_ to learn so I really do appreciate your comment!



You're doing good my friend, keep it up!


----------



## TimCox (Jun 12, 2019)

sunetti said:


> I'm learning what I'm doing



Fixed.


----------



## ionian (Jun 12, 2019)

sunetti said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As the title suggests, I have no idea what I'm doing.



You'll be fine. Junkie XL built a successful career like this.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 12, 2019)

ionian said:


> You'll be fine. Junkie XL built a successful career like this.


From experience I can tell you that doesn't seem to work for everyone


----------



## sunetti (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you guys for the reassurance!! Good to know that none of us know what we're doing (or as @TimCox put it: we're all learning).


----------



## sunetti (Nov 27, 2020)

Thought I'd post this here. Haven't really been active on this forum but always had a read from time to time. :D

A few weeks ago I made another composition. This time it is a bit more minimalist. Hoping to make music more frequently now that my setup is coming together. 



Music video taken from The Cinematic Orchestra's "To Build A Home"!

Happy to hear any harsh criticisms!


----------



## DoFuzz (Nov 28, 2020)

sunetti - Welcome to the club!

Cheers,
DoFuzz


----------



## Haziel (Nov 28, 2020)

For someone who doesn't know what he's doing this is pretty darn good.


----------

